# GOTM March 2008 - Technomancer's KxK Sii-7



## noodles (Feb 29, 2008)

*March 2008 Guitar of the Month: Technomancer's KxK Sii-7*

Congrats to *Technomancer* for winning March's GOTM, as voted on by you, the Sevenstring.org membership! 

Here are plenty of pictures of this gorgeous guitar, custom ordered to his exact specifications:







































*Quick Specs:*

Mahogany body
3-piece maple neck
24 fret bound birdseye maple fretboard
Tung oil finished neck
Spertzel locking tuners
Recessed Tonepros tune-o-matic bridge
Recessed jack
Recessed Dunlop straplocks
Graphtech ghost piezo saddles
Bareknuckle Coldsweat neck and Nailbomb bridge pickups
Volume, tone, piezo volume, piezo/magnetic microswitch
Abalone Eye of Ra inlay
Abalone headstock logo
Blue marbalizer finish

All GOTM winners get some new tunes! A signed copy of Division's _Trinity_ and Eric Clemenzi's _Basement Tapes_.






Congratulations to the Guitar of the Month winner for March!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome.  I voted for that too. That is absolutely beautiful. 

Congrats, Steve!


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 29, 2008)

that looks even better close up!
glad i voted for it!


----------



## Michael (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrat's.  

That fretboard...


----------



## Hexer (Feb 29, 2008)

its a real beauty! congrats!

gotta love those marbalized finishes!


----------



## amonb (Feb 29, 2008)

Woohoo! Another worthy winner!


----------



## MerlinTKD (Feb 29, 2008)

Grats, Steve!


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 29, 2008)

As the Penguins phail, your KXK= epic win!


----------



## HaGGuS (Feb 29, 2008)

awesome axe...


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome guitar. 


So when you gonna sell it and buy more Agiles?


----------



## Eric (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrats Steve!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks guys 

Let me just say it plays even better than it looks 

BTW it's an Eye of Thoth inlay 



ohio_eric said:


> Awesome guitar.
> 
> 
> So when you gonna sell it and buy more Agiles?



You're a funny guy


----------



## playstopause (Feb 29, 2008)

Well deserved.


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Niilz (Mar 2, 2008)

Congrats Steve! Great guitar!!!


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 2, 2008)

This guitar rocks.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 3, 2008)

grats


----------



## Durero (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweet! 
what a beauty


----------



## El Caco (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats Steve.


----------



## noodles (Mar 6, 2008)

That sucks. My black/green flip/flop is so much nicer. Tell you what, Steve, just because I'm a nice guy, I'll trade you straight up.


----------



## FoxZero (Mar 7, 2008)

Sweet man. Congratulations! I'm glad you won, I voted for your axe!

You better keep rockin' on that axe for a long time.


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 9, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## budda (Mar 10, 2008)

I want that finish in green, come to think of it. on my KxK singlecut 7, that i will own some day.

w00t.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 10, 2008)

noodles said:


> That sucks. My black/green flip/flop is so much nicer. Tell you what, Steve, just because I'm a nice guy, I'll trade you straight up.



Ummm no 

However, should you decide to sell that prototype I would love to have a 27" Sii-7


----------



## ajdehoogh (Mar 11, 2008)

How's the piezo in this compared to the one in the RG2027?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 16, 2008)

I prefer the Graphtech to the Baggs system used in the RG2027, but it's all personal preference and the RG2027 is probably a bit more flexible due to the two outputs


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Mar 18, 2008)

What an absolutely GORGEOUS guitar. Congrats on the win!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 10, 2008)

Damn it, does everyone on this site have beautiful guitars?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 11, 2008)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Damn it, does everyone on this site have beautiful guitars?



Besides you? Yeah, we do.





Just kidding


----------



## musicman2879 (Aug 30, 2008)

This has got to be the cleanest guitar I have laid eyes upon, and probably ever will !!! my favorite color and the cool maple fretboard. Its pretty sweet man.. It should get axe of the year!!!!


----------

